# Proline 20' sport buzzing alarm



## snobble007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys, A small alarm has started going off on my center console. It has a honda 130 four stroke. It's a beeping noise that goes off when the engine is started. I had the oil changed not to long ago and have not taken it out lately. I didn't think it was caused from over- heating because it goes off automatically from a cold start. I did have a battery that went dead the other day(which I replaced) and still get the alarm sound. The buzzer was fairly easy to find but I can't seem to track the wire toits source. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you getting 13 - 14.5 volts on your battery with the engine runnning above 1200 rpm.


----------



## snobble007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure...it does it when the the key is turned to ON also


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe low oil buzzer? The plunger or whatever is used in oil tank to measure oil level may be stuck? Just a thought.


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a 23 sport proline and I get the buzzing on my boat as well. I even get it when the key is just turned to the on posistion. But it's not a constant beep it's a beep, beep, beep, beep...over and over again. It's really driving me crazy because it's non stop. I have plenty of oil and I know it's not because of overheating because it does it when the boat is cold. 

So you arn't the only one. I need to find out what my deal is as well.


----------



## snobble007 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had to turn mine in because I am at a loss. The oil is fine and all the fuses are good. I'll let you know if they can figure anything out


----------

